# [Encyclopédie] Disques dur sur et lecteurs optiques IDE [création en cours]



## macinside (21 Janvier 2006)

Disques dur sur et lecteurs optiques IDE pour vos Mac de bureaux

*Partie I : disques durs*

*1)	*Quels sont les disques dur compatibles avec mon mac bureau ?

Toutes les machines Apple sortie depuis 1999 supportent des Disques durs a la norme ATA (IDE) ou S-ATA pour les machines les plus récente, il existe différente norme ATA : 33,66,100 et 133 ainsi qu?en S-ATA : 150 et 300. Mais le disque dur doit être de format 3 pouces ?.

*2)*	Quelles marques de disque dur choisir pour mon mac ?

Toutes fonctionnent sur votre mac.

*3)	*Mais quels sont les meilleurs ? 

A mon sens voilà le classement des marques de disques durs : Seagate, Hitachi, Maxtor, Samsung , Western Digital. Il est a noté que Quantum a été racheté par Maxtor il y a quelques années et que ce derniers est de subir le même sors de la part de Seagate.

*4)	*j'ai besoin d'un disque :  le plus disque fiable/le plus rapide/le plus silencieux 

A mon sens le classement est le suivant

Plus fiable : Seagate
Plus rapide : Hitachi
Plus silencieux : Samsung

*5)	*Que supporte mon G3 blanc/bleu comme disque dur (bus ATA 33) ?

Il existe 2 révisions des cartes mères de G3 blanc/blanc :

-Révision 1 : 1 seul Disque dur de 20 Go maximum
-Révision 2 : 2 Disque dur de 40 Go maximum si possible d?ancienne génération.

*6)	*Que supporte mon PowerMac G4 a bus vidéo PCI  comme disque dur (bus ATA 33) ?

Il dispose de la même carte mère que le G3 blanc/révision 2, donc : 

-Révision 2 : 2 Disque dur de 40 Go maximum si possibles d?ancienne génération.

*7)	*Que supporte mon PowerMac G4 a bus video AGP comme disque dur (bus ATA 66) ? (350/400/450/500/2X450/2X500/466/533/2X533/667/733/733/867/2X800/933/2X1000 Mhz)

Toutes ces machines supportent des disques de 120 Go maximum, 2 disques durs de 120 Go peuvent être monté dans ces machines.

*8)*	Que supporte mon PowerMac G4 a bus video AGP et a façade mirroir comme disque  dur (bus ATA 66 et 100) ?

Toutes ces machines supportent des disques de 120 Go maximum, 4 disques durs de 120 Go peuvent être monté dans ces machines car elles disposent de 4 emplacements pour disque dur (un en ata 66 et un autre en ata 100)

*9)* Que supporte mon PowerMac G4 Cube comme disque dur (bus ATA 66) ?

Les PowerMac G4 cube acceptent un disque de 120 Go maximum


----------

